# Carbed 2008 Rancher 420?



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a 2008 rancher 420 4WD that has been sitting in my shop with some stupid EFI problem since the warrenty ran out, before that it went to the shop 7 times under warrenty and it never stayed fixed for more than a month. Its a great bike other than the EFI and would make a great back up. Anyone think I could convert it to a carbed bike?? I'm thinking just get a carb out of a foreman or something and hook it up. And unplug the FI light so it wont flash. Think it will work?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I know nothing about the hondas other than how to rebuild one, but I do know that carb'd brutes can be made fuel injected and FI brutes can be made carb'd long as you have all the right parts....


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

probably if you find a cdi box from like a rancher 350 or something. im thinkin the cdi will be your main problem...


----------

